# Elite Enkore Review with speed #s



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

As many of you already know, I have been a big fan of the original 33" Elite Ritual. It just worked really well for me in the woods. I haven't shot a bow I have liked as much since it was launched a few years ago. The Bowtech Revolt X almost replaced my Ritual this year but I just can't get along with the grip for some reason.

I was immediately interested in the Enkore when it was released. It has very similar specs to my Ritual, only real difference in specs is the 6" BH for the Enkore compared to 6.75" BH for the Ritual. I was a little concerned with a 6" BH but after shooting the Enkore side by side with the Ritual out to 40 yards, the Enkore has been constantly more accurate/forgiving for me. I believe this has to do with a couple things, I'll get into that below.

The reasons I believe this bow has been more forgiving than my Ritual is the adjustability of the Asym Tri Track cam system. You can really dial in the exact feel you want with the 1/4" DL adjustment and the adjustable draw stop. I'm shooting the Enkore with the cable stops at 85% letoff and it is working out great with my shot execution. I'm able to pull into the wall a little more and keep my pin on target compared to the limb stops.

Another reason I feel the Enkore is more forgiving is the extra weight at the ends of the riser with the SET Tech, the bow just wants to sit straight up and down and it's harder to rotate the bow side to side. This Enkore holds on target better than any 32-34" ATA bow I've shot and that's saying something because I've owned a LOT.

The fit and finish is outstanding as usual. Only Prime can touch an Elite as far as build quality and finish quality imo.

Other notable improvements over my Ritual are the string stop and ease of tuning. The actual string stop is the same but the way it's attached to the riser is much improved and more solid. As far as tuning goes, this Enkore is stupid easy to tune. My broadheads were hitting 1" right of field points after initial setup and bareshaft was very slightly nock left. About 1/8 of a turn on the SET Tech had bareshafts and broadheads flying perfect. Elite has the vertical and lateral nock travel dialed in with this new cam system, both are improved over their previous 2 track system.

Now for the good stuff, SPEED! My Enkore is 28" DL and 60#. Both measured on multiple scales. The mod is on 27.5" and letoff is 85%, this measures exactly 28" DL.

Enkore 28", 60# peep and loop on string.
440gr- 265fps
450gr- 262fps
475gr-255fps

It is 5-7 fps faster than my Ritual and both bows hit IBO with ease. Crono used was a Pro Crono, known to be slower than others.

The only negatives I can think of are the overall weight of the bow is a little on the heavy side, not an issue for me but may be for some. The cable stops make a little noise when they hit the cables, not terrible but could be a problem on those calm day close encounters with Whitetails. I'm sure you could put some mole skin or similar on the stops to make them quieter.

Overall I think Elite has a great bow with the Enkore. The grip, balance, adjustability and the speed for how easy the draw cycle is put this bow on top for 2021 so far for me. Can't wait to see what PSE, Bowtech and Hoyt have to offer.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Love that color combo. Thanks for the review and info.


----------



## Daljwil (Feb 16, 2020)

Awesome bow and great review, thanks!


----------



## eja (Nov 15, 2012)

Great review. Thanks foryour time and effort. How would you rate the Enkore's noise level compared to the Revolt?


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

eja said:


> Great review. Thanks foryour time and effort. How would you rate the Enkore's noise level compared to the Revolt?


They are really close to my ear. Both are quiet bows imo.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice write you, thanks.

I hunted a Ritual 33 for 2 years, got along real well with that bow.

Nice truck too.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I will also mention that I shot the regular versa mod on the the Enkore and it did make the bow slightly easier to draw. The performance mods hold peak weight longer but have no hump at all. Both mods transition into the valley very smooth.

There was only 3-4fps difference in speed between performance and regular versa mods.

I have a set of the regular mods on order to play with. However, I did like the feel of the performance mod when I tested both on our shop demo.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

That is so odd. According to your DL, arrow specs, and poundage, you are pretty much dead on listed IBO speed (literally within 1 foot per second). Thats fantastic!

The reason I said it is odd is that the Rezult comes in 15 FPS slower than IBO. I bet that rig you have would make a killer 3D bow. 

And I completely agree with you. The S.E.T. limb pockets are the bees knees. 

Nice write up 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rshwisdom (Dec 30, 2018)

Great review. Thanks for the info. The Ritual has been the one I keep coming back to the last couple years. Were you able to shoot the remedy before ordering the enkore?


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Oh, beautiful rig by the way

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks for sharing the review - sounds like a great rig and I enjoyed my brief opportunity to shoot the bow. One of these may be in my future.


----------



## jds125 (Dec 5, 2019)

Great writeup. I appreciate all the info even if it's causing my PMS (Purchase More Stuff) to flare up.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Great review Doug, super looking rig! Thanks for sharing.......
I have a soft spot for Elite, plan on shooting the Enkore and the Remedy.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rshwisdom said:


> Great review. Thanks for the info. The Ritual has been the one I keep coming back to the last couple years. Were you able to shoot the remedy before ordering the enkore?


Yes, I shot the Remedy side by side with the Enkore. The Remedy has probably the easiest draw cycle of any bow I've shot. Similar to the Revolt X in comfort setting.

The Enkore felt lighter and was quite a bit faster even when swapping mods. The Enkore even with the slow mod was still around 10 fps faster than the Remedy with speed mods. 

My shop has sold an equal amount of Enkore and Remedy bows.

If you are all about a smooth shooting bow and have a longer DL, maybe 29"+, the Remedy would be great. It seemed a little short of IBO. I got the same results from the Kure, it too was coming up short of calculated IBO at my specs.

I like a little more speed at my 28" DL, the Enkore is still very smooth and I'm really impressed with how forgiving it is for me so far. It took me no time at all to get comfortable with it coming from the Ritual.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Great review Doug, super looking rig! Thanks for sharing.......
> I have a soft spot for Elite, plan on shooting the Enkore and the Remedy.


You're welcome Bill, the new Prime N2 is at the shop ready for you to shoot too, should have the N4 next week.👍


----------



## Seth234 (Sep 10, 2019)

Robspartacus said:


> That is so odd. According to your DL, arrow specs, and poundage, you are pretty much dead on listed IBO speed (literally within 1 foot per second). Thats fantastic!
> 
> The reason I said it is odd is that the Rezult comes in 15 FPS slower than IBO. I bet that rig you have would make a killer 3D bow.
> 
> ...


don’t know what Rezult you have shot, but I haven’t seen one or ANY. Elite bow come in 15 FPS under ibo. I have not shot any Elite to date that hasn’t made or exceeded ibo. Elite doesn’t exaggerate ibo like that.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Love that pro shop, nice to be able to shoot Mathews, Bowtech, Hoyt, PSE, Elite and Prime side by side.


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

Seth234 said:


> don’t know what Rezult you have shot, but I haven’t seen one or ANY. Elite bow come in 15 FPS under ibo. I have not shot any Elite to date that hasn’t made or exceeded ibo. Elite doesn’t exaggerate ibo like that.


up until the rezult I would agree with you, I have owned many elites, probably at least 15. The Rezult does not come close to the listed IBO, I had a rezult last year that was 21fps slower than my Trx36 set up identical

just was at dealer this week the day he got his personal rezult 36 and it came in at a corrected 316 IBO. Bare string, 64lbs, 321 gr arrow 301fps

with that said they are great bows just don’t hit their rates speeds, I ordered a rezult 36 this week and it will make a great spots and known 3D bow


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Seth234 said:


> don’t know what Rezult you have shot, but I haven’t seen one or ANY. Elite bow come in 15 FPS under ibo. I have not shot any Elite to date that hasn’t made or exceeded ibo. Elite doesn’t exaggerate ibo like that.


The Rezult was notorious for being under. The 36 seems to be the same. Robspartacus did a in-depth write up in the Elite section, from memory it came in like 310-15 IBO. 

Edit: What kwilde said ^^^

@dnv23 thanx for the review Thats one good lookin rig. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

Excellent review and pics! Well done sir!


----------



## groc426 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the review! Well done and very informative. I’m going to be testing the Enkore out vs the Revolt X this weekend. Very excited.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Seth234 said:


> don’t know what Rezult you have shot, but I haven’t seen one or ANY. Elite bow come in 15 FPS under ibo. I have not shot any Elite to date that hasn’t made or exceeded ibo. Elite doesn’t exaggerate ibo like that.


I have owned a ton of Elite bows. All were awesome and hit their numbers or really really close. The Rezult ain't even close. Thats why I was shocked that the smaller frame bows actually hit such high speeds. 

Speed aside, the Rezult is a killer for sure. Spots and foam don't stand a chance. But for a speed comparison on the Rezult vs an Invicta, I literally can run 5 less pounds of draw weight on my Invicta and still shoot 10 FPS faster. Sounds like I'm exaggerating, but it is a fact. 383 grain arrow at 28" and 60# on Rezult is 255FPS. 383 grain arrow at 28" and 55# on Invicta is 265FPS. That is a 310 actual IBO vs 325 advertised IBO. The Hoyt is an actual 328fps IBO vs 330 advertised IBO. Chronograph reading or a few extra grains on strings can easily make a 2 FPS discrepancy. 15 is just dishonest. 

Still, I love an Elite. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Robspartacus said:


> I have owned a ton of Elite bows. All were awesome and hit their numbers or really really close. The Rezult ain't even close. Thats why I was shocked that the smaller frame bows actually hit such high speeds.
> 
> Speed aside, the Rezult is a killer for sure. Spots and foam don't stand a chance. But for a speed comparison on the Rezult vs an Invicta, I literally can run 5 less pounds of draw weight on my Invicta and still shoot 10 FPS faster. Sounds like I'm exaggerating, but it is a fact. 383 grain arrow at 28" and 60# on Rezult is 255FPS. 383 grain arrow at 28" and 55# on Invicta is 265FPS. That is a 310 actual IBO vs 325 advertised IBO. The Hoyt is an actual 328fps IBO vs 330 advertised IBO. Chronograph reading or a few extra grains on strings can easily make a 2 FPS discrepancy. 15 is just dishonest.
> 
> ...


Not to derail this any further but... Elite lists the R36 at 330. So 20 below. Agree with you that’s just plain dishonest and a shame. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

bowman69 said:


> Not to derail this any further but... Elite lists the R36 at 330. So 20 below. Agree with you that’s just plain dishonest and a shame.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


with the asym cam it really depends on where you’re at in the Mod setting and what your desired holding weight is. if you’re wanting to shoot at 85-90% at your Actaul DL, than your going to sacrifice some speed compared to shooting it at higher holding weight, which bumps you back down the mod for your correct DL.

I did a comparison between the Kure and Remedy set up exactly the same and both were near identical in speed. My Remedy currently set up is hitting it’s adjusted IBO. The Kure was 4-5fps off.

Good to see the Enkore making its speed, at true measured specs. There will be an Enkore in my future for sure. However, the Remedy is shooting so good right now, I can’t really see the Enkore topping it except for speed. But, got to test it to find out!

IMO Elite has done an excellent job with their current bows with the SET system and the ASYM cam.


----------



## lcbaseball1b35 (Jan 21, 2014)

dnv23 said:


> View attachment 7313311
> View attachment 7313312
> View attachment 7313313
> View attachment 7313314
> View attachment 7313315


Great in depth review brother 👊 I totally agree with all the points you made. You are spot on. Can’t wait for mine to show up in a couple weeks hopefully....fingers crossed


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

The Encore - Remedy comparison reminds me of the VXR 31.5 and Traverse, the Traverse ended up being the better bow as far as most are concerned. I am very interested in both the Encore and Remedy.....


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

PSE is the one company I feel is reliable as far as IBO speed is concerned. My TRX40 is IBO 325. My Supra Focus XL is 327, yet my XLis 15 FPS quicker like for like.... so the same as a Mathews IBO of 342!


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Harry Hunter (Apr 30, 2020)

dnv23 said:


> View attachment 7315476
> View attachment 7315477


Beautiful! Hey got a question for you. I’ve got a Remedy on order and was wondering about securing my hamskea on there. Depth wise, could you use both the Berger holes or to get the launcher to clear is it too far back? I’ve got to get another Hamskea Trinity anyways. Just didn’t know if hunting down one of the newer ones with the center locking set screw to fasten down on Elite or Mathews risers was worth the search. 

Not that I ever had any issue on any of my Mathews risers slipping or coming loose not having a spot on the riser to lock the set screw down. Just an added peace of mind I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I like the new V3 31, felt it was an improvement over the VXR.

I had pretty much written off Elite after my Ritual, which I really enjoyed.

These continued reports, from trusted sources, have piqued my interest. I’m going to check one out, they do sound very nice.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

dnv23 said:


> View attachment 7315476
> View attachment 7315477


How does the remedy compare to the Ritual 35?


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

Harry Hunter said:


> Beautiful! Hey got a question for you. I’ve got a Remedy on order and was wondering about securing my hamskea on there. Depth wise, could you use both the Berger holes or to get the launcher to clear is it too far back? I’ve got to get another Hamskea Trinity anyways. Just didn’t know if hunting down one of the newer ones with the center locking set screw to fasten down on Elite or Mathews risers was worth the search.
> 
> Not that I ever had any issue on any of my Mathews risers slipping or coming loose not having a spot on the riser to lock the set screw down. Just an added peace of mind I guess.
> 
> ...


Yes I have the Remedy and a hamskea and use both berger holes to lock it down and the launcher still does not touch the shelf.

think you’ll enjoy the remedy, it’s a joy to shoot and holds extremely well, very accurate!


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 5, 2020)

Really want to shoot one. Might sell the VXR if I really like the Enkore. But finding a lefty in stock is impossible.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I put a custom string stop on the Enkore, it feels real close to a VXR or V3 Mathews on the shot now.

With CHL not in business right now I went with the HI TEK Sand Trap. This custom stop is very well made and works just as well as the CHL.

It's a little pricey but the function and quality are definitely there.


----------



## CantHelpBut2Tinker (Nov 25, 2020)

Thank you for the great review


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

A little update on the Enkore...

I'm more impressed with this bow the more I shoot it. Very forgiving bow, this was 50 yards with 2 different arrows. RIP TKO 350 and Rampage 300. The Rampage have 20 more grains in the front but both weigh close to 450 grains.

I will also add that I don't need as much weight on my stabs compared to my Ritual to get the balance and pin float I'm looking for.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## DKime (Sep 14, 2010)

I’ll be randomly adding numbers as I test more. All DL and DW are measured. The bow makes some
Good efficiency gains with heavier weight shafts. 

29.25” 70.5 
615gr 252fps
466gr 288fps

28.75 70.5
615gr 247fps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Nice shooting dnv and thanks for the update!


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

dnv23 said:


> View attachment 7322388


Looking good dnv. 



DKime said:


> I’ll be randomly adding numbers as I test more. All DL and DW are measured. The bow makes some
> Good efficiency gains with heavier weight shafts.
> 
> 29.25” 70.5
> ...


DK, what let-off are you running? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DKime (Sep 14, 2010)

bowman69 said:


> Looking good dnv.
> 
> 
> DK, what let-off are you running?
> ...


Back and forth between what I suppose is 80 and 75 as well as rotating the mod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lcbaseball1b35 (Jan 21, 2014)

dnv23 said:


> View attachment 7322388


Nice shooting!!! What size and weight are you running on your front and back stabs?


----------



## DKime (Sep 14, 2010)

500gr 275-278. Chrono is a little finicky but it’s repeated 278 more so than any other speed. 70.5 28.75” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

One of the reasons I’ve decided upon the Enkore is the 1/4 adjustments. Like the poster above, I think my ideal DL will be 28.75”.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

lcbaseball1b35 said:


> Nice shooting!!! What size and weight are you running on your front and back stabs?


Front bar is 12" with one 3oz weight.

Back bar is 8" with four 1oz weights.

If I put my heavier Spot Hogg FE XL 3 pin sight on it I take 2oz off the front and add it to the back.


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

DKime said:


> 500gr 275-278. Chrono is a little finicky but it’s repeated 278 more so than any other speed. 70.5 28.75”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s great speed! Pushing a 500gr @70.5lbs for an adjusted IBO rating of 345fps! +- 2fps. 

Do you know your holding weight at that setting?


----------



## DKime (Sep 14, 2010)

IVhunter said:


> That’s great speed! Pushing a 500gr @70.5lbs for an adjusted IBO rating of 345fps! +- 2fps.
> 
> Do you know your holding weight at that setting?


I haven’t had time to do any deep dives yet, my plan is to take all of my info and put it together into an all inclusive post eventually but I’m just throwing numbers out as I shoot them. I’m trying to be fairly conservative and shoot setups for a full day or two before I make a new post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

Mathias said:


> One of the reasons I’ve decided upon the Enkore is the 1/4 adjustments. Like the poster above, I think my ideal DL will be 28.75”.


I love the 1/4” DL settings. So user friendly to dial in your DL AND desired holding weight....That’s a very big deal to me. It also makes it extremely easy to test different settings 1/8- 1/4” in DL at a time to see if I can hold better and groups tighten up.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

IVhunter said:


> That’s great speed! Pushing a 500gr @70.5lbs for an adjusted IBO rating of 345fps! +- 2fps.
> 
> Do you know your holding weight at that setting?


The actual let off on mine peaking at 70.3 was 86% in the largest setting with the cable stops and 83% in the next notch. 27.75 measured DL.


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

Bbd16 said:


> The actual let off on mine peaking at 70.3 was 86% in the largest setting with the cable stops and 83% in the next notch. 27.75 measured DL.


Similar to the Kure and remedy I have as well. Which is fine for me, I’m not a fan of 90%. Shooting mine just under 80% (not max letoff setting) with cable stops.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow what a great review. The more i think about what the Enkore and Remedy offer the more impressed I am. I've been tinkering lately adjusting the DL on my HTR and I am really surprised how much it affects the feel of the bow and the groups I'm able to shoot. Unfortunately, every time I want to adjust the DL I have to drop in different mods...and my local Mathews charges freakin $50 a set....and they're only in 1/2 inch increments.

The flexibility of the 2021 Elite line is very appealing. Waiting to see what Bowtech introduces in a few weeks before deciding what I want to do.

Hey, how's that new string stop working out? If it's close to the Mathews V3 on the shot as you say that's really saying something. Do you really think it is?

Many thanks again for such a great review!!


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Buffalo Hunter said:


> Wow what a great review. The more i think about what the Enkore and Remedy offer the more impressed I am. I've been tinkering lately adjusting the DL on my HTR and I am really surprised how much it affects the feel of the bow and the groups I'm able to shoot. Unfortunately, every time I want to adjust the DL I have to drop in different mods...and my local Mathews charges freakin $50 a set....and they're only in 1/2 inch increments.
> 
> The flexibility of the 2021 Elite line is very appealing. Waiting to see what Bowtech introduces in a few weeks before deciding what I want to do.
> 
> ...


The Enkore doesn't have much vibe at all with the stock string stop but it is noticeably more than the Mathews V3 31.

With the HI TEK string stop it is very comparable to the V3 31. My Enkore all setup with stabs and other accessories has less vibe than a bare bones V3 31 with just a rest on it.

I haven't shot a V3 totally set up yet but I would imagine they are very close.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 28, 2005)

dnv23 said:


> The Enkore doesn't have much vibe at all with the stock string stop but it is noticeably more than the Mathews V3 31.
> 
> With the HI TEK string stop it is very comparable to the V3 31. My Enkore all setup with stabs and other accessories has less vibe than a bare bones V3 31 with just a rest on it.
> 
> I haven't shot a V3 totally set up yet but I would imagine they are very close.



Thanks for sharing your opinion dnv.

After adding the HI TEK string stop, could you tell if it quieted the bow as well ? If so, to what degree? How would you compare this noise to the V3? I realize that without proper equipment it's very subjective and difficult to determine unless you're shooting both bow side-by-side with identical setups, blah blah blah...but since Mathews have been considered the gold standard when it comes to limited shot noise over the last few model years, curious how you feel the Enkore (with or without the custom string stop) stacks up.

I really gotta shoot the Enkore and Remedy; haven't read a bad review yet....or a major gripe.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Buffalo Hunter said:


> Thanks for sharing your opinion dnv.
> 
> After adding the HI TEK string stop, could you tell if it quieted the bow as well ? If so, to what degree? How would you compare this noise to the V3? I realize that without proper equipment it's very subjective and difficult to determine unless you're shooting both bow side-by-side with identical setups, blah blah blah...but since Mathews have been considered the gold standard when it comes to limited shot noise over the last few model years, curious how you feel the Enkore (with or without the custom string stop) stacks up.
> 
> I really gotta shoot the Enkore and Remedy; haven't read a bad review yet....or a major gripe.


I honestly couldn't give you a fair comparison on noise between the V3 and Enkore. I haven't had a chance to shoot the V3 outside yet.

The HI TEK did make the bow quieter, not a huge amount but noticeable. To my ear indoors the V3 is a little quieter but I think that has to do with the monkey tails on the string. Put some monkey tails on the Enkore and you probably won't be able to tell a difference.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

The traverse when fully set up is quite a bit quieter than the enkore. I’ve short both mine side by side with the same accessories. The v3 and Vxr are quite a bit quieter than the traverse. As far as noise readings the v3 will win that out easily. All these bows I just mentioned are solid bows. Some do things better than others and some have more flexibility in adjustments than the others. My biggest complaint of 2 with the enkore was the string angle. Is has a string angle of a bow in the 31.5 32 inch range. Although it’s the same ATA as the traverse its over 3/4 inch shorter at full draw where the string tracks out of the cam. And weight distribution wasn’t for my personal taste. That’s personal though. My enkore weighed 4.8 lbs out of the box. The 1/4 inch adjustments are absolute good though. Why everyone is not making 1/4 mods I have no idea.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Bbd16 said:


> The traverse when fully set up is quite a bit quieter than the enkore. I’ve short both mine side by side with the same accessories. The v3 and Vxr are quite a bit quieter than the traverse. As far as noise readings the v3 will win that out easily. All these bows I just mentioned are solid bows. Some do things better than others and some have more flexibility in adjustments than the others. My biggest complaint of 2 with the enkore was the string angle. Is has a string angle of a bow in the 31.5 32 inch range. Although it’s the same ATA as the traverse its over 3/4 inch shorter at full draw where the string tracks out of the cam. And weight distribution wasn’t for my personal taste. That’s personal though. My enkore weighed 4.8 lbs out of the box. The 1/4 inch adjustments are absolute good though. Why everyone is not making 1/4 mods I have no idea.


 Are the Traverse and Encore the same overall length at rest or is the Traverse actually a longer bow due to the cams?


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Adamsdjr said:


> Are the Traverse and Encore the same overall length at rest or is the Traverse actually a longer bow due to the cams?


I didn’t measure from tip of each cam at rest as that doesn’t matter. They all rotate differently depending on mod position. The only thing I’m concerned with is where the actual string comes off the cam at full draw. Which is were the string angle comes from and where you’ll feel the resistance to torque in a sideways motion


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

M


Adamsdjr said:


> Are the Traverse and Encore the same overall length at rest or is the Traverse actually a longer bow due to the cams?


The Enkore is 37.5" at rest, at 28" DL the Enkore measures 33.25" from where the string comes out of cam track.

The Enkore has a better string angle than my Ritual 33 and my Destroyer 340 that has a 32" ATA.

Not sure what DL Bbd 16 is at or what other bows he's comparing the Enkore to but from what I can tell the string angle is what you would expect from a 33" bow.

Here are the measurements from where the string starts to come out of the string track on the cams of each bow.

D340 32" ATA- 32"

Ritual 33" ATA- 32.5"

Enkore 33" ATA- 33.25"

All at 28" DL and 60#.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Here's a comparison of the V3 31, 27 and Enkore hanging side by side at rest. The pic is a little deceiving because of the way the Enkore is angled, the Enkore is about an inch and a half longer from tip to tip than the 31 at rest.

Don't have a Traverse to measure but I'm guessing it's a little longer from cam tip to cam tip than the Enkore.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

dnv23 said:


> M
> 
> 
> The Enkore is 37.5" at rest, at 28" DL the Enkore measures 33.25" from where the string comes out of cam track.
> ...


I was testing at 27.5 and 70lbs with the enkore. I’m at 33” where the string tracks off on it. That 1/4 difference is just the limb tip flex difference from 60 to 70. Just for comparison sake my traverse is 38.5” at brace. Maybe a tick over. 33.75 where the string tracks off at full draw. That equates to about 1.5 degrees of string angle difference. Below is the enkore.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Bbd16 said:


> I didn’t measure from tip of each cam at rest as that doesn’t matter. They all rotate differently depending on mod position. The only thing I’m concerned with is where the actual string comes off the cam at full draw. Which is were the string angle comes from and where you’ll feel the resistance to torque in a sideways motion


It matters if you care what the overall length of your bow is.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Adamsdjr said:


> It matters if you care what the overall length of your bow is.


I was stating it didn’t matter In Reference to the topic we were discussing. Which was full draw measurement and string angle. It’s roughly 38.5 though if you need it.


----------



## scpowerman (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice review. going to wait on hoyt and bowtech but this bow and the prime nexus 4 have my attention.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice write up  and completely agree with all your points on the new system. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zernzm08 (Feb 1, 2009)

Bbd16 said:


> I was stating it didn’t matter In Reference to the topic we were discussing. Which was full draw measurement and string angle. It’s roughly 38.5 though if you need it.


Do you happen to the know what the string angle is on the Remedy?


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

The rest of the manufactures need to jump on the wagon with elites finishes. The finish on these bows are perfection. They have the colors down pat to boot.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

zernzm08 said:


> Do you happen to the know what the string angle is on the Remedy?


I’m not sure I havnt even laid eyes on one. Having 3/8 more brace height and a full inch longer ata I’d expect it to be on par with most other 34 inch bows.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> Nice write up  and completely agree with all your points on the new system.
> 
> View attachment 7324309
> 
> ...


Nice bow man, lookin sharp!


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I almost went with the green, that looks really nice with the blue accents. 

I've actually been thinking about getting another Enkore if I don't like anything else that comes out for 2021. It would be between Escape camo and that olive green if I did. 

I think the Enkore is going to kill it on the 3D course, it would be nice to have one as a dedicated 3D bow and one for hunting.


----------



## scpowerman (Sep 19, 2015)

Have you tried it with the limb stops? just curious how much difference in feel vs cable stops.


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

scpowerman said:


> Have you tried it with the limb stops? just curious how much difference in feel vs cable stops.


There’s a definite difference in feel. I like both actually. Limb stops have that solid feeling. Right now I’m shooting the cable stops because it has more give when pulling through the shot.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

I shot the Enkore again last weekend next to the V3 and Nexus2, the Enkore is pulling away from the others.


----------



## scpowerman (Sep 19, 2015)

The new technology that Elite and Bowtech has is probably very appealing to those that don't own a bow press.


----------



## Smoke333 (Nov 29, 2020)

scpowerman said:


> The new technology that Elite and Bowtech has is probably very appealing to those that don't own a bow press.


I have always liked Elites and currently looking for my next bow. I recently sold my press and my vice. Owning a bow I don’t need a press for has put Elite at the very top of my list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 5, 2020)

From my experience it's not even about owning a press or not. It the simplicity of the tuning and how fast you can get results. Instead of shimming and going back and forth, you can do it on the fly with the turn of a wrench. Super convenient and time saving.

The speed numbers here are a little concerning to me. I was expecting it to be faster than the Kure but the numbers don't seem to be that impressive. I would still love to shoot one and run it and my VXR through a chrono back to back with the same arrows.

I was expecting high 280s with a 29"-30" draw at 70lbs with something around a 500gr arrow. Would love to see real numbers from someone close to those specs.


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

SloppyJ said:


> From my experience it's not even about owning a press or not. It the simplicity of the tuning and how fast you can get results. Instead of shimming and going back and forth, you can do it on the fly with the turn of a wrench. Super convenient and time saving.
> 
> The speed numbers here are a little concerning to me. I was expecting it to be faster than the Kure but the numbers don't seem to be that impressive. I would still love to shoot one and run it and my VXR through a chrono back to back with the same arrows.
> 
> I was expecting high 280s with a 29"-30" draw at 70lbs with something around a 500gr arrow. Would love to see real numbers from someone close to those specs.



See post #44... 278fps/500gr that’s pretty impressive for 28.75” DL = about 345 IBO. Add 13-14fps for 30” DL and that comes in over 290fps


----------



## scpowerman (Sep 19, 2015)

IVhunter said:


> See post #44... 278fps/500gr that’s pretty impressive for 28.75” DL = about 345 IBO. Add 13-14fps for 30” DL and that comes in over 290fps


Not too bad at 500gr


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I’m seeing 342 fps with arrows in the 425 gr range. 

Don’t really see speed being an issue as I have plenty of bows to make a direct comparison to. 

It’s faster than the Revolt X by a few fps and on par with the V3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> I’m seeing 342 fps with arrows in the 425 gr range.
> 
> Don’t really see speed being an issue as I have plenty of bows to make a direct comparison to.
> 
> ...


Faster than the RX in performance or comfort?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

shootstraight said:


> Faster than the RX in performance or comfort?


Performance 
Faster by 2-3 fps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke333 (Nov 29, 2020)

ontarget7 said:


> Performance
> Faster by 2-3 fps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice to see you posting! Your a wealth of knowledge! This is my new user name since I had to create a new account. Jeff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> Performance
> Faster by 2-3 fps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I would assume if regular mods were used on the Encore it would be around same speed as the RX in performance?
You have happened to have tried standard mods have you?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

shootstraight said:


> So I would assume if regular mods were used on the Encore it would be around same speed as the RX in performance?
> You have happened to have tried standard mods have you?


I am comparing regular mods that come standard on the Enkore to the Revolt X in performance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

For those that want a little more peak weight 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

I believe th EnKore ships with their performance mods, The Remedy with standard Mods.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

BucksnBass525 said:


> I believe th EnKore ships with their performance mods, The Remedy with standard Mods.


This was my understanding too 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

shootstraight said:


> This was my understanding too


That is correct 

I guess the RX you are referring to is the Remedy ?

I was assuming you referring to the Revolt X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> That is correct
> 
> I guess the RX you are referring to is the Remedy ?
> 
> ...


Now I’m confused.😬 No I’m thinking since your Enkore (if it indeed has speed mods) would be about the same speed as the Revolt X in performance. I’ve read that there’s only 3 or so fps difference in the speed/standard mods on the Elite.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

shootstraight said:


> Now I’m confused. No I’m thinking since your Enkore (if it indeed has speed mods) would be about the same speed as the Revolt X in performance. I’ve read that there’s only 3 or so fps difference in the speed/standard mods on the Elite.


Revolt X in Performance is 2-3 fps slower than Enkore with standard speed mods

So a direct comparison performance to performance on both. 

Not much speed difference but the draw cycle is better on the Enkore when comparing it to the Revolt X in performance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rb77 (May 16, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> For those that want a little more peak weight
> 
> View attachment 7325490
> 
> ...


What did you use and how thick? How many pound increase?


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

scpowerman said:


> Have you tried it with the limb stops? just curious how much difference in feel vs cable stops.


I haven't even shot the limb stops yet. I'm sure I'll try them at some point, I've been shooting my hinge more lately and much prefer the cable stops.

The cable stops have just the right amount of give for me, the back wall feels very similar to the Axius Ultra I had.


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

Really liking the performance out of my enkore. When I get done with my finals I’ll play around with the chrono. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

CareyHamil said:


> Really liking the performance out of my enkore. When I get done with my finals I’ll play around with the chrono.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice job, looks like a great shot on a great buck with a great bow.

Doesn't get much better than that. Lol


----------



## scpowerman (Sep 19, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> Nice write up  and completely agree with all your points on the new system.
> 
> View attachment 7324309
> 
> ...


That is a good looking bow. I really like that color


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

shootstraight said:


> Now I’m confused.😬 No I’m thinking since your Enkore (if it indeed has speed mods) would be about the same speed as the Revolt X in performance. I’ve read that there’s only 3 or so fps difference in the speed/standard mods on the Elite.


I shot the Enkore, it is smoother than the X I own (owned) in performance no doubt.
IHearing these chrono results, I definitely be shooting the Remedy also.
Remedy I am hearing is rediclously smooth and with regular mods should come in just a few ticks off the X in performance. The option of a speed mod (Enkore standard) on that bow would put it right with the X, and no doubt still smoother.
Smoother, longer ATA, just as fast, better grip............................Winner.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Does Elite offer a camo limb option or just black? On the build it website I see no option to change it.


----------



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

colors come with black limbs only with blue logo,,,Camo risers offer camo limbs which are camo near the cams and fade to black as it nears the limb pocket,,logo is in white instead od blue..I tried ordering O.D. brown with escape limbs and the order was kicked bac..they might change their policy later who knows...


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

bossofduhwoods said:


> colors come with black limbs only with blue logo,,,Camo risers offer camo limbs which are camo near the cams and fade to black as it nears the limb pocket,,logo is in white instead od blue..I tried ordering O.D. brown with escape limbs and the order was kicked bac..they might change their policy later who knows...


That’s good go know and if anyone has a pic of those faded camo limbs please post them up. Thanks


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Just ordered a brown 60 pound Encore with extra standard mods. If I like it I might end up getting a Remedy as well.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Mathias thanks for posting the pic of the limb. For some reason my phone won’t let me link the post. Good looking fade to black


----------



## Daddybuck-kilr (Feb 17, 2011)

lunghit said:


> Does Elite offer a camo limb option or just black? On the build it website I see no option to change it.


Correct, Elite is the only major bow company that put a cheap sticker on one side of the limb and calls it a camo limb. So yes all limbs are black with sticker option


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

lunghit said:


> Mathias thanks for posting the pic of the limb. For some reason my phone won’t let me link the post. Good looking fade to black


I will add that the limb decals are just a sticker and not very durable. I've already had a small portion of one of the decals lift up from the limb where my press fingers make contact and another little piece break off somehow. 

I'm thinking about peeling them off and going all black. I don't really care for limb decals anyways. 

I like the look of the decals but I wish they were spray painted on or die supplemented into the limbs like on Xpedition bows.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

Just shot the Enkore and Remedy today. Both were set at 28 inches and they were both 60lbs max limbs bottomed out. The draw length was a little short for me as I shoot 29.5. This was at a Reloading/archery shop and the guy that runs the archery side of things was gone today. The guy that runs the reloading shop didn’t know much about bows and I wasn’t gonna ask him to adjust the draw length. With that said I honestly liked the draw on the Enkore better. It also had less vibe than the Remedy. I will wait to see what Hoyt has coming out and will make my decision then. I’m really liking the Enkore though.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

On a better note.. I got my custom strings on the Enkore today. I feel like it is complete now.

The stock strings were ok, the peep rotated 1/4 turn from brace to full draw but hadn't stretched at all yet.

These Buckslayer custom strings have absolutely 0 rotation from brace to full draw as usual. Thanks Shane!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

dnv23 said:


> On a better note.. I got my custom strings on the Enkore today. I feel like it is complete now.
> 
> The stock strings were ok, the peep rotated 1/4 turn from brace to full draw but hadn't stretched at all yet.
> 
> ...


Sharp ! 
Shane’s strings are first class [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Alright guys, I'm just going to come out and say it....

The Enkore is the best hunting bow I've ever owned. When you consider how smooth the draw cycle is and the performance this bow is putting out it is pretty incredible imo.

The most important qualities imo are the grip, balance, string angle and last but not certainty not least is how well it holds on target/pin float.

The Enkore is very good in all of these ereas except maybe the string angle if you are a longer DL. At 28" DL the string angle is very nice imo.

I have been out shooting here in MI the last few weeks with Temps ranging from 25-45°, I have never been this consistent at 40-50 yards. 

Yes, I have shot tighter groups but they don't seem to open up as much when I'm off my game a bit. The first 2 pics were from 40 and were the first 2 groups I shot today. The last pic was from 50, it's about 34° outside with a steady 10mph breeze. Not too bad for a unforgiving 6" BH😉.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Nice shooting and good news indeed!


----------



## Smoke333 (Nov 29, 2020)

Nice shooting! You have me second guessing my recent Kure purchase.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Smoke333 said:


> Nice shooting! You have me second guessing my recent Kure purchase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure the Kure will give you similar results. These are just my own opinions and someone else may not like the Enkore at all. 

The Enkore is definitely worth shooting if you have the chance.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Killing me. I am really thinking of buying the Remedy soon. I am down to Bowtech and Elite. I can tune any bow but I am done with shims. These two companies really made things nice.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

dnv23 said:


> I'm sure the Kure will give you similar results. These are just my own opinions and someone else may not like the Enkore at all.
> 
> The Enkore is definitely worth shooting if you have the chance.


‘Have you had the chance to shoot a Nexus 4?


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mathias said:


> ‘Have you had the chance to shoot a Nexus 4?


No, not yet.

Prime makes a great bow no dought, I personally don't like the center grip. It creates more negatives than positives when it comes to performance and feel imo.

I will definitely shoot it when we get one in the shop. It would have to be night and day better than the N2.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I've been playing with stab weights the last couple days and I think I have it nailed down. 

3oz on the front 12" stab and 4oz on the 8" back bar. 

This was my last 3 arrows at 40 yards. It was getting dark and 25° with the wind chill. It's pretty cool that all 3 arrows had the exact same rotation in the target. The 2 arrow group was at 30, didn't want to shoot the 3rd and break another arrow. Lol


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. Both the Enkore and N4 are on my radar. The N2 does not sound appealing to me. 
Maybe you covered this already, sorry, but how much difference is there with the std mods vs the speed, in both speed and draw cycle ease?


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Thanks for the reply. Both the Enkore and N4 are on my radar. The N2 does not sound appealing to me.
> Maybe you covered this already, sorry, but how much difference is there with the std mods vs the speed, in both speed and draw cycle ease?


Not much difference between mods in draw cycle or speed. I only saw 3fps difference in speed and could barely feel any difference in draw cycle.

With the comfort mod it lets up from peak weight sooner and has a slightly bigger valley in each letoff position. Both mods transition very smooth into the valley. 

I have a set of comfort mods on the way to do some more testing. I did like the feel of the performance mods better on the demo bow I was testing them on. I do want to play with the comfort mods a little more just to see if I missed something the first time.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I wanted to get out today and test the 6" BH with the heaviest and most bulky jacket I have. It is in the mid 20s today with decent breeze, wind chill is probably in the teens.

The 6" BH was a non issue, still had plenty of clearance. These were my first 2 groups I shot cold at 20 yards. This Enkore continues to impress. This was a field point and a 1.25" cut 4 blade Striker X.


----------



## sneakyhunter (Jul 24, 2014)

I have been loving my Elite Enkore and it's accurate and so easy to shoot and very stable at full draw. This bow impresses me and even though it's a heavier bow it balances very well.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Been testing out some 3DHV 300 spine with 225 grain up front. They have been shooting great as expected, my main concern is the durability.

So far the arrows have held up. This was 40 yards, it was 20° outside, I've smacked a few together and they have held up so far.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

The limb decals don't like the cold. They get brittle and will shatter like old paint. They were also lifting up off the limbs in spots on all 4 limbs.

I decided to just trim most of them off, they then pretty much fell off on their own after coming in from shooting in the cold. Now my limbs are all black. I didn't really like all the blue anyway.

This may be a big issue for some and I totally understand. There is no excuse for crappy limb decals in this day and age.

That said, it doesn't bother me personally as I don't like bright limb decales anyway. The bow shoots so well it makes up for some crappy stickers. I may add my own decals from Onestriner or just leave them black. I kinda like the all black look.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

dnv23 said:


> The limb decals don't like the cold. They get brittle and will shatter like old paint. They were also lifting up off the limbs in spots on all 4 limbs.
> 
> I decided to just trim most of them off, they then pretty much fell off on their own after coming in from shooting in the cold. Now my limbs are all black. I didn't really like all the blue anyway.
> 
> ...


Looks better anyway. I wiped a few of mine off first thing, cleaner look all the way around. 

Wish elite would have a second option for limb colors, I get its easy for inventory but it also gets played out.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

The Enkore continues to impress. I haven't enjoyed shooting a bow this much in a long time. I'm finally done tinkering and have it setup just how I want. Tried the limb stops for a couple days, they felt great but the cable stops work best for my shot execution. The last 2 pics are showing where I would suggest starting with the limb stop position. With the cable stop in the 90% letoff position I had the limb stop in the middle hole. This gave me the best feel, not a huge valley but I could still relax a little without it wanting to go. I believe it was right on 80% in this setting.

Enjoy the pics and Happy New Year to all y'all!


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Very nice, hope to have mine in a few more weeks. I wouldn’t be happy with decal situation either but I’ve not like the blue lettering since they started using them.


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

The new pinstripe threads really set it off. The stickers would piss me off too. Luckily Onestinger makes some nice replacements. 
Thanx again for making in harder and harder to not need an Enkore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

dnv23 said:


> Alright guys, I'm just going to come out and say it....
> 
> The Enkore is the best hunting bow I've ever owned. When you consider how smooth the draw cycle is and the performance this bow is putting out it is pretty incredible imo.
> 
> ...


Kind of off topic here, but how does that block crossbow target hold up compared to a normal block (if youve used them) I prefer a block target but I can shoot the center out of one in a hurry. I considered getting a crossbow block bc I thought it may be a bit tougher. Is it still as easy to remove your arrows from?

Love all the info on the enkore as well, plan to have one this spring.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

spencer12 said:


> Kind of off topic here, but how does that block crossbow target hold up compared to a normal block (if youve used them) I prefer a block target but I can shoot the center out of one in a hurry. I considered getting a crossbow block bc I thought it may be a bit tougher. Is it still as easy to remove your arrows from?
> 
> Love all the info on the enkore as well, plan to have one this spring.


Sorry for the late reply, haven't checked on my thread in a while.

The crossbow block is actually a really good target. I have used the Block Classic with the exposed layers, the crossbow block is MUCH better. Arrows are a little tougher to pull but not too bad. 

My favorite block style foam target is the Delta/MacKenzie Mo Foam CHUNK. The crossbow block would be #2 and Rinehart #3.

None of them will last long if you shoot lots of
broadheads.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

The Enkore is a tack driver. I'm going to have to move my minimum group shooting distance back to 50 yards. My arrows aren't safe at 40.😏


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Elite is calling my name this year. I'm thinking Remedy or Rezult 36 for my next hunting bow. I just shot a fletching off one of my arrows today at 30 with the Revolt X. That bow is definitely staying in the lineup next season.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

dnv23 said:


> Sorry for the late reply, haven't checked on my thread in a while.
> 
> The crossbow block is actually a really good target. I have used the Block Classic with the exposed layers, the crossbow block is MUCH better. Arrows are a little tougher to pull but not too bad.
> 
> ...


Thanks man good info.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

dnv23 said:


> The Enkore is a tack driver. I'm going to have to move my minimum group shooting distance back to 50 yards. My arrows aren't safe at 40.😏
> View attachment 7345640
> View attachment 7345641
> View attachment 7345642


Is yours Graphite Gray? Thats a beautiful rig you have there.


----------



## sneakyhunter (Jul 24, 2014)

Great shooting. I love my Enkore and can't stop shooting it even though we have snow and cold weather in the north here. I busted my nocks and vane at 40 yds as well and so this bow is scary accurate if I do my job. I can't wait until spring gets here to head to the archery course and shoot in the woods again. I think this bow has the best grip and hold balance of any bow I have ever shot so far.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

lunghit said:


> Is yours Graphite Gray? Thats a beautiful rig you have there.


Yes, Graphite Gray and thank you.


----------



## xylophoneman (May 13, 2013)

I have a lefty in outdoor green on order! Going to be a short wait but that is understandable. Can’t wait to get the bow and get it setup and dialed in.


----------



## GeoffreyAvery1 (Jan 20, 2019)

Are most who have tested both the Enkore and Remedy finding they both hold on target the same??


----------



## ThumbsMcGee86 (Aug 28, 2019)

The Enkore definitely has my eye right now. Thanks for the review!


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

GeoffreyAvery1 said:


> Are most who have tested both the Enkore and Remedy finding they both hold on target the same??


I'm wondering the same. I generally always side on longer brace height bows but this thing seems nasty! I have been holding out for a 35" ATA and 7"+BH bow that IBOs about 325-335. Every 35" ATA bow just felt perfect for me. Im primarily a 3D guy but do shoot spots as well. The Hoyt ProForce and ELITE Energy 35 had the perfect string angles. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

GeoffreyAvery1 said:


> Are most who have tested both the Enkore and Remedy finding they both hold on target the same??


It's hard to say but I believe they should be very close. I've shot both but only at close range. 

The Enkore has shorter limbs than the Remedy to get the shorter brace height, this allows the riser to be straighter with less reflex than if they used the same length limbs. 

All I know is the Enkore holds on target as well as any 35" or shorter ATA bow I've owned.


----------



## GeoffreyAvery1 (Jan 20, 2019)

dnv23 said:


> It's hard to say but I believe they should be very close. I've shot both but only at close range.
> 
> The Enkore has shorter limbs than the Remedy to get the shorter brace height, this allows the riser to be straighter with less reflex than if they used the same length limbs.
> 
> All I know is the Enkore holds on target as well as any 35" or shorter ATA bow I've owned.


Interesting. We are currently not allowed to test bows at the only shop that carries Elite bows near me but it’s for sure down to these two bows, just having a hard time deciding which one to order.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I generally don’t shoot the same spot these days but I decided to get a wild hair up my rear and see how many arrows it would take to blow up a thick walled micro diameter Black Eagle Deep Impact with the Encore. 
All of 3 shots at 20 yards..... Ok, I’m done ! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

Awesome,, looks like cabin fever has hit..any excuse for new shafts..lol!


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I’m still waiting on mine 😑


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

shootstraight said:


> I’m still waiting on mine 😑


Ditto


----------



## BucksNBulls (Jul 3, 2019)

Predator said:


> Ditto


Ditto X 2


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Not liking all this, ditto stuff just ordered one two days ago and was told 3 weeks. Not looking good for that.


----------



## BucksNBulls (Jul 3, 2019)

bowtech2006 said:


> Not liking all this, ditto stuff just ordered one two days ago and was told 3 weeks. Not looking good for that.


You should be happy, I was told 4-5 weeks. My own fault though. They had the bow I wanted in the color I wanted (OD Green) on the rack. But I didn't want the one that everybody had already been shooting. Told them to order me a new one ITB.


----------



## Erb1159 (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

bowtech2006 said:


> Not liking all this, ditto stuff just ordered one two days ago and was told 3 weeks. Not looking good for that.


I would say ZERO chance but I hope I'm wrong for your sake. I ordered mine at the very beginning of December and was told 2-3 weeks. Then when it hadn't showed by the holidays I called and they told me they were at 4-6 weeks. I got to 6 weeks and was told it was supposed to ship sometime last week. I'm at 8 weeks this week and still haven't gotten the call but hoping it comes soon.

Point is....don't hold your breath on that 3 week estimate.


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> I generally don’t shoot the same spot these days but I decided to get a wild hair up my rear and see how many arrows it would take to blow up a thick walled micro diameter Black Eagle Deep Impact with the Encore.
> All of 3 shots at 20 yards..... Ok, I’m done !
> 
> 
> ...


Shane, Have you been able to stretch the distance on this one (maybe I missed it)? If so, what are your thoughts? Thanks


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Predator said:


> I would say ZERO chance but I hope I'm wrong for your sake. I ordered mine at the very beginning of December and was told 2-3 weeks. Then when it hadn't showed by the holidays I called and they told me they were at 4-6 weeks. I got to 6 weeks and was told it was supposed to ship sometime last week. I'm at 8 weeks this week and still haven't gotten the call but hoping it comes soon.
> 
> Point is....don't hold your breath on that 3 week estimate.


Your wait sounds just like my prime nexus 6 wait and I'm still waiting to. Order it Nov 25 and was told pretty much same as you.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

IVhunter said:


> Shane, Have you been able to stretch the distance on this one (maybe I missed it)? If so, what are your thoughts? Thanks


Yes sir

It’s the reason why I decided to keep it instead of my Revolt X’s. 
Down to only two bows, the RX4 Ultra and Enkore. I don’t find the Enkore any less forgiving for me than the Ultra. 

It’s a sweet shooting bow down range 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbtaylor (Oct 23, 2019)

Ordered an Enkore in grey about a week ago... hoping it only takes a couple weeks.........


----------



## Mcbowhunt (Jun 1, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> I generally don’t shoot the same spot these days but I decided to get a wild hair up my rear and see how many arrows it would take to blow up a thick walled micro diameter Black Eagle Deep Impact with the Encore.
> All of 3 shots at 20 yards..... Ok, I’m done !
> 
> 
> ...


What outsert/insert option are using with the deep impacts? Fantastic specs and tolerances in that shaft, but I’m always hesitant on the insert options for the micro shafts. Appreciate the feedback


----------



## Wboutdoors (Nov 27, 2020)

lunghit said:


> Is yours Graphite Gray? Thats a beautiful rig you have there.


That aint no joke

graphite gray looks awesome


----------



## Smoke333 (Nov 29, 2020)

Wboutdoors said:


> That aint no joke
> 
> graphite gray looks awesome


The graphite is my favorite riser color of any bow I have had. It looks even better in person.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wboutdoors (Nov 27, 2020)

Smoke333 said:


> The graphite is my favorite riser color of any bow I have had. It looks even better in person.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wanted and od green enkore bad before i ended up getting a really good deal on a black kure.

but that gray may be the next one. Havent seen one in person though


----------



## Smoke333 (Nov 29, 2020)

Wboutdoors said:


> I wanted and od green enkore bad before i ended up getting a really good deal on a black kure.
> 
> but that gray may be the next one. Havent seen one in person though


My Kure is in graphite and the color is hot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wboutdoors (Nov 27, 2020)

Smoke333 said:


> My Kure is in graphite and the color is hot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mcbowhunt said:


> What outsert/insert option are using with the deep impacts? Fantastic specs and tolerances in that shaft, but I’m always hesitant on the insert options for the micro shafts. Appreciate the feedback











A friend of mine made these 

I’ll more than likely order the ones from Iron Will in the future. Don’t want to trouble him for more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

dnv23 said:


> Sorry for the late reply, haven't checked on my thread in a while.
> 
> The crossbow block is actually a really good target. I have used the Block Classic with the exposed layers, the crossbow block is MUCH better. Arrows are a little tougher to pull but not too bad.
> 
> ...


I beg to differ on that. My Rhinehart Rhinoblock is 6 years old with probably 5k broadhead shots into it and I probably have one more year before I will have to replace the broadhead core on it. It has been well worth the 150.00 I paid for it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcbowhunt (Jun 1, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> A friend of mine made these
> 
> I’ll more than likely order the ones from Iron Will in the future. Don’t want to trouble him for more.
> 
> ...


That’s the route I’ll probably go. 75 grain hit with a 10 grain ti collar- should be a tough arrow with an iron will broadhead at the end- sorry to derail


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

A bit off topic, but has anyone who shot the Enkore and the Impulse series bows; how does the Enkore draw compare? I owned an I34 and didn't mind it, but it wasn't my favorite draw cycle. Is the Enkore smoother with less hump at the back of the draw?


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I was able to shoot some more arrow weights through the crono yesterday with my Enkore. I was initially just going to shoot a 500 grain arrow to see what I'd get. My brother gave me a 300 and 350 grain arrow to shoot as well.

I shot the Hoyt Ventum 33 with the 500 grain arrow to see how it would compare. It was 60#, 28" DL, had a D loop and whisker biscuit. I didn't measure the DL on the Hoyt but it felt the same as my Enkore.

Enkore is 60#, 28.25" DL and I have at least 30 grains on the string with my specialty peep and aperture along with Dloop and nock sets. Here's what I got...

300gr- 322fps

350gr- 301fps

500gr- 256fps (Ventum 33 was 246)

I think it's safe to say the Enkore is hitting it's IBO rating. This bow is a flame thrower and still comfortable to shoot. It might be the most efficient bow I've shot, very similar to Evolve cam efficiency.

I also added some new limb decals from Onestringer. They came in a little long but I was able to make them work. I like the gray lettering much better than the white and blue.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mallardbreath said:


> A bit off topic, but has anyone who shot the Enkore and the Impulse series bows; how does the Enkore draw compare? I owned an I34 and didn't mind it, but it wasn't my favorite draw cycle. Is the Enkore smoother with less hump at the back of the draw?


The Enkore doesn't have a hump at all at the end like the I34 had.

The Enkore hits peak weight sooner than the I34 and holds peak weight until it smoothly transitions into the valley. There is no hump and dump at all.

The draw cycle is similar to PSE Evolve cams and the performance is also very similar.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

The Enkore sure sounds like a winner.


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

dnv23 said:


> I was able to shoot some more arrow weights through the crono yesterday with my Enkore. I was initially just going to shoot a 500 grain arrow to see what I'd get. My brother gave me a 300 and 350 grain arrow to shoot as well.
> 
> I shot the Hoyt Ventum 33 with the 500 grain arrow to see how it would compare. It was 60#, 28" DL, had a D loop and whisker biscuit.
> 
> ...


Those limbsations really set off the graphite. Do you remember what color you ordered? Think I need a set for my R35. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wboutdoors (Nov 27, 2020)

bowman69 said:


> Those limbsations really set off the graphite. Do you remember what color you ordered? Think I need a set for my R35.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man they really look great on that graphite gray which might be my next color

im aboutto order some limbsations for my kure

@dnv23 how did you remove the old decals and was it easy getting the limb saver shock absorber off and putting it back in the right spot?


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

bowman69 said:


> Those limbsations really set off the graphite. Do you remember what color you ordered? Think I need a set for my R35.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered the blackout color. I left in the notes that I wanted grey letters but I think the blackout already comes with grey. I just wanted to be sure. Lol


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

My decals were super easy to get off, most of it just flaked off by pushing on it with my thumb nail. The parts I couldn't get off with my nail I used a razor knife and carefully lifted it off. Only took me 20 mins to remove all 4 decals.

I used rubbing alcohol to clean the limbs before putting the new ones on.

The rubber Elite limb dampeners are very easy to remove and put back in. There isn't an exact spot they have to go, I find they work best as close to the cam you can get them and still have room for clearance.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

dnv23 said:


> I was able to shoot some more arrow weights through the crono yesterday with my Enkore. I was initially just going to shoot a 500 grain arrow to see what I'd get. My brother gave me a 300 and 350 grain arrow to shoot as well.
> 
> I shot the Hoyt Ventum 33 with the 500 grain arrow to see how it would compare. It was 60#, 28" DL, had a D loop and whisker biscuit.
> 
> ...


Decals look great, I’m going to be doing this to mine, never did like the blue unless someone had blue accents on the bow. Mine has finally been shipped, supposed to be here Friday but as typical I’m on vacation so won’t pick it up till Wednesday. Great to see those solid numbers!


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

shootstraight said:


> Decals look great, I’m going to be doing this to mine, never did like the blue unless someone had blue accents on the bow. Mine has finally been shipped, supposed to be here Friday but as typical I’m on vacation so won’t pick it up till Wednesday. Great to see those solid numbers!


I made a mistake on my last post on the speed. The DL on my Enkore was at 28.25". I forgot that I made a 1/4" adjustment the other day while playing with different releases. So subtract 2-3 fps from those #'s.

Still really good speed either way. And I will add that the custom strings I put on gained me a few fps. They are made from Mercury material. I've had similar results with this material on other bows as well. No problems with stretching in any temp. Shout out to Shane at Buckslayer, he is the man!


----------



## Wboutdoors (Nov 27, 2020)

dnv23 said:


> My decals were super easy to get off, most of it just flaked off by pushing on it with my thumb nail. The parts I couldn't get off with my nail I used a razor knife and carefully lifted it off. Only took me 20 mins to remove all 4 decals.
> 
> I used rubbing alcohol to clean the limbs before putting the new ones on.
> 
> The rubber Elite limb dampeners are very easy to remove and put back in. There isn't an exact spot they have to go, I find they work best as close to the cam you can get them and still have room for clearance.


Awesome

just ordered some blackout kure limbs for my black bow


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

dnv23 said:


> I made a mistake on my last post on the speed. The DL on my Enkore was at 28.25". I forgot that I made a 1/4" adjustment the other day while playing with different releases. So subtract 2-3 fps from those #'s.
> 
> Still really good speed either way. And I will add that the custom strings I put on gained me a few fps. They are made from Mercury material. I've had similar results with this material on other bows as well. No problems with stretching in any temp. Shout out to Shane at Buckslayer, he is the man!


Yours is still a good bit over ibo, I’d be happy if mine comes in at ibo.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I mentioned in my initial review that I didn't care for how loud the cable stops were when coming to full draw and hitting the cables. They also seemed a little bouncy off the cables unless I drew the bow very slowly. 

I was on the Lucky Stop website and noticed they sell a thin felt to put on their stops. I ordered some to try on the Enkore and put in on yesterday. This stuff has fixed both of issues. The bow is now dead quiet and feels much more solid against the wall. 

I expected the noise to go away but I was worried about the extra thickness of the felt making the cams more jumpy. It actually did the opposite. 

If you are shooting any of the newer Elites with the cable stops I highly recommend getting some of this Mute Suff from Lucky Stops. It made a already great bow even better.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

shootstraight said:


> Yours is still a good bit over ibo, I’d be happy if mine comes in at ibo.


That will probably depend on what letoff you shoot it at. At The highest letoff position you will probably be right at 340 IBO. If you run the stops out 1 position like I am you will probably be a little over. Thats what I've seen through our pro crono pal. 

There is no dought in my mind the Enkore will hit IBO set at 80% letoff. The beauty of the Asym Tri Track cams is that you can set the letoff and holding weight you like and then dial in the DL in 1/4" adjustments. No other bow allows you to do that.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Your continued updates are appreciated.


----------

